# Water



## blue_jewel

Guys, how do you say 'water' in your language?

In Tagalog, it's 'tubig' sounds like 'too big'


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Roviana:*

kolo


----------



## Tamar

Hebrew:
מים ma'im


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Manx:*

*ushtey*


*Cornish:*

dowr


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic, we say "uisge" (pronounced "OOSH - kyuh")


----------



## Setwale_Charm

bb3ca201 said:


> in Gaelic, we say "uisge" (pronounced "OOSH - kyuh")


 
In Irish Gaelic we have it similar: *uisce* (pronounced: Eesh-ke)


----------



## bb3ca201

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Irish Gaelic we have it similar: *uisce* (pronounced: Eesh-ke)


 
Yes, that's true -- they're sister languages.  Perhaps dialects might have something to do with difference in pronounciation, but the written word is similar.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:water

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: this might be interesting.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen/Ingush:*

*хи(й)*


----------



## Tamar

> *Chechen/Ingush:*
> 
> *хи(й)*


 
How is it pronounced?


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*;

ūdens


----------



## Benzene

Hi!

In Italian:

"*acqua*" noun,singular,feminine (*àc-qua*);

"*acque*" noun, plural, feminine (*àc-que*).

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## PALOMA BB

*Agua *in Spanish
Regards​


----------



## blue_jewel

Benzene said:


> Hi!
> 
> In Italian:
> 
> "*acqua*" noun,singular,feminine (*àc-qua*);
> 
> "*acque*" noun, plural, feminine (*àc-que*).
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene


 

Thank you Benzene, but I can't understand why there are two translations of water in Italian  What's that feminine singular and plural forms for?


----------



## Benzene

blue_jewel said:


> Thank you Benzene, but I can't understand why there are two translations of water in Italian  What's that feminine singular and plural forms for?



Hi blue_jewel!

*Singular and plural numbers exist In Italian since the root is Latin.
*
Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Kangy

^ Same in Spanish:

You can say *el agua* (singular) or *las aguas* (plural).
The plural form sounds a bit more poetic or elevated, and it usually refers to the water of a sea, a lake or something of the sort.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tamar said:


> How is it pronounced?


 
as *khee(y)* (short *ee* and slight *y* at the end)


----------



## Forero

I have heard that _uisge_ is the origin of English "whiskey".  What language is "Moshka Woda"?

"Water" in French: _eau_ (plural _eaux_).
German: _Wasser_.
Modern Greek: _neró_ (sorry I don't have Greek letters, but nu, epsilon, rho, omicron with an accent mark).
Ancient Greek: _hydor_ (combining from _hydro_).

Curiously, Spanish and English babytalk both have "wah-wah" (spelled _guagua_ in Spanish).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Forero said:


> I have heard that _uisge_ is the origin of English "whiskey".


That is true. Whiskey is literally called "fire water" in Gaelic.


*Karachaevo-Balkar:*

*suu*


*Ossetic:*

*don*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Albanian:*

*ujë*


----------



## bb3ca201

Forero said:


> I have heard that _uisge_ is the origin of English "whiskey". What language is "Moshka Woda"?
> 
> "Water" in French: _eau_ (plural _eaux_).
> German: _Wasser_.
> Modern Greek: _neró_ (sorry I don't have Greek letters, but nu, epsilon, rho, omicron with an accent mark).
> Ancient Greek: _hydor_ (combining from _hydro_).
> 
> Curiously, Spanish and English babytalk both have "wah-wah" (spelled _guagua_ in Spanish).


 
You're right.  The full origin of the word "whisky" (Scottish spelling; the Irish spell it "whiskey") is the Gaelic phrase "uisge-beatha", which means "water of life".  Curiously, that's how we still refer to whisky in Gaelic.  We can ask "A bheil thu ag òl uisge-beatha?" (Are you drinking whisky?).

And (I think; anybody who speaks Greek can correct me) the way to spell water in Greek is νερό.


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
voda
Lithuanian:
vanduo (GEN.:vandens..cf with Latvian)
Latin:
aqua
Japanese: 
[mizu](sorry, I can't write characters in this moment)


----------



## avok

Turkish:

Su


----------



## franz rod

Hittite:
Watar


----------



## Forero

Olde Englisc: _wæter

_


----------



## Nizo

The *Esperanto* word is *akvo*, clearly from the Latin root.


----------



## olivinha

_Água_ (and _águas_ in its plural form) in Portuguese:
a água
as águas


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget: _E Orat_


----------



## apmoy70

bb3ca201 said:


> You're right.  The full origin of the word "whisky" (Scottish spelling; the Irish spell it "whiskey") is the Gaelic phrase "uisge-beatha", which means "water of life".  Curiously, that's how we still refer to whisky in Gaelic.  We can ask "A bheil thu ag òl uisge-beatha?" (Are you drinking whisky?).
> 
> And (I think; anybody who speaks Greek can correct me) the way to spell water in Greek is νερό.


In Greek the water is «ὕδωρ» ('hūdōr, _n._, 'iðor, _n._ in modern pronunciation). The name «νερό» (ne'ro, _n._) is the colloquial name, deriving from the Byzantine expression «νεαρὸν ὕδωρ» (nea'ron 'hydor)--> _fresh water_; in time the adj. «νεαρὸν» prevailed over the noun and replaced it: «Νεαρὸν»>«νερὸν»>«νερό».
Its formal name stubbornly remains «ύδωρ» - e.g. «Eταιρεία Yδάτων» (ete'ria i'ðaton)--> _Water Company_ - especially in compounds. PIE base *wodor/*wedor/*uder-, _water_.


----------



## Perseas

In Greek, there is, also, the root *"-αχ" (-ach)* --- obviously related to the latin "aqua" --- and is found in names of people, rivers. 

Αχέρων    : Acheron  (river name)
Αχελλώος : Achelous (river name)
Αχιλλέας   : Achilles   (the hero of the Trojan war)
Αχαιός      : Achaean (member of one of the major Greek tribes / resident of Achaia)
Ίναχος     : Inachus  (river name )


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> In Greek, there is, also, the root *"-αχ" (-ach)* --- obviously related to the latin "aqua" --- and is found in names of people, rivers.
> 
> Αχέρων    : Acheron  (river name)
> Αχελλώος : Achelous (river name)
> Αχιλλέας   : Achilles   (the hero of the Trojan war)
> Αχαιός      : Achaean (member of one of the major Greek tribes / resident of Achaia)
> Ίναχος     : Inachus  (river name )


That's the Mycenaean «ἄχα» (*axa) found only in neuter plural and means "waters", PIE base *akwa-, _water_.
*[off-topic]*However Perseas, I'm not so sure the name Achilles shares the same etymon with Achellous or Achaean. The prevailing views for it are two: 
a) It derives from the neuter noun «ἄχος» (āxŏs)--> _pain, distress_ (PIE base *ag-es-, _fault, guilt_, cognate to English _ache_), therefore Achilles is the one who causes pain, or 
b) it derives from the adjective «ἄχειλος» ('ăxeilŏs, _m._), in Aeolic «ἄχελλος» ('ăxĕllŏs, _m._); privative prefix «α-» + «χεῖλος» ('xeilŏs, _n._) or «χέλλος» ('xĕllŏs, _n._)--> _lip_. As you might remember, Achilles' mother Thetis, accidentally burned off his lips  *[/off-topic]*


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: vesi (veden, vettä)


----------



## Favara

In Catalan it's _aigua_, but in some areas we also say _ma_ (apparently related to Arabic) when talking to small children.


----------



## francisgranada

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: vesi (veden, vettä)



Hungarian:

_*víz*_

(derived words: _vizel_, _vedel_)


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic
Formal: ماء maa2
Dialects: ماي، ماية، موي، موية maay, maaya, mooy, mooya


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish: *
Vatten


----------



## origumi

إسكندراني said:


> Arabic
> Formal: ماء maa2
> Dialects: ماي، ماية، موي، موية maay, maaya, mooy, mooya


Hebrew and Aramaic are similar to Arabic in regard to water:

Hebrew - mayim
Aramaic - mayya


----------



## Gavril

origumi said:


> Hebrew and Aramaic are similar to Arabic in regard to water:
> 
> Hebrew - mayim
> Aramaic - mayya



Also Akkadian _mû_ (a plural form like Heb. _mayim_).


----------



## إسكندراني

Apparently Catalan too 


Favara said:


> In Catalan it's _aigua_, but in some areas we also say _ma_ (apparently related to Arabic) when talking to small children.





origumi said:


> Hebrew and Aramaic are similar to Arabic in regard to water:
> Hebrew - mayim
> Aramaic - mayya


In Egypt we pronounce it exactly like mayya


----------



## darush

in Persian: آب /aab/


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: 
*вода */vodá / (sing.)
*воды* /vódy/ (plur.)


----------



## Grefsen

Norwegian:
*
vann

*


----------



## kloie

estonian=vesi
serbian=вода
german=wasser


----------



## Encolpius

Here you can check the water in at least 100 languages


----------



## mataripis

the ancient word for water in South east asia ;  "  e  Orat "  (the water).This is Dumaget word where Tagalog" Ilat "(spring)originated.


----------

